# CL Rescue - should we or shouldn't we?



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

She sounds like a normal Golden pup to me. It does sound like the family just doesn't want to put the effort into her.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I would want to see her interact with the lady's cats--some goldens have a high prey drive and no amount of training will make them safe to be around small animals
I would want proof that she is current on all vaccinations & is spayed--I realize people need to charge a fee on CL, but it upsets me when someone doesn't think things through buys the cute puppy, fails to train/exercise them and when they reach adolescence realize it's not a good fit and attempt to sell them to recoup money--I really wish they'd surrender them to a rescue who will be able to match screened families with the dog's needs/temperament.
I would want clarification on where the golden came from--ensure she's not breaking her contract with her breeder by rehoming the golden

You will have 2 pups to lasso and train and will need to have separate training times for each. I've fostered a 5 month old and 1 yr old, the 5 month old came in with basic skills and the 1 yr old was a pup that was a wild child to the core--it was fun but soooo much work and sooo much time.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My Clyde and Bonnie, who are turning 12 are 4 months apart in age. They have been an absolute joy to have, and are inseparable. I'd do it again in a heartbeat. As long as one is already housebroke, you should be good. One being male, and one being female should be a good fit! Keep us posted!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I absolutely love having two. I would never have just one again. They absolutely love each other and have company, companionship, and a playmate all the time. Do it!!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Cats, in my experience, can and should "rule the roost." My dogs have a lot of respect for our cats. I truly believe they work it out, especially if you have cats that aren't afraid to assert themselves.


----------



## r4kidz (Jun 22, 2012)

SheetSM, I wouldn't have thought to ask to see her interact with the cats. The lady told me that if the cats stand up to her, she will leave them alone. It would be good to see though, as our kitties are our babies, too. We have an obligation to keep them safe and comfortable. I am planning to ask for vet records, but hadn't thought about a possible breeder contract. I am upset, as well, that a pup of less than a year has ended up on CL for what seems to be the fault of the owners. 

We are in the fortunate position of having at least 5 people in our household that can work with, exercise and train the dog(s). Even my little guy (4) likes to work on sit, stay and come with our puppy. So cute.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I would definitely get her. Like you said there's five people in the house and all but the 4 year old are adults...somewhat.

Lots of work, and I'm sure lots of giggles coming your way. 

At least rescue her, if it doesn't work out you can contact and reputable rescue org and make sure she doesn't end up a puppy mill momma!

Let us know!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

*I* would definitely go look! Let us know what you decide and good luck!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Adopting a young girl that is probably in the bratty teenage stage along with having a 3 1/2 month old GR boy sounds like a lot of work to me. I would also think about looking into the future having 2 seniors. Those vet bills get pretty expensive for just one senior. 

It is up to you, you know your family and dog the best and would get a feel for this girl when and if you meet. I wish you well with whatever you decide :wave:


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would go for it. Meet her and see how she interacts with they woman's cats and your kids, 4 year old especially.

Buddy had never met a cat before I got him. He is terrified of Mika who runs with an Iron paw and adores Tallulah. The feeling is mutual- Tallulah adored my previous Golden, Lucky, too.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

You might go see her before her dinner time, see how she handles her food around the kids, take her out on a leash and just walk around the corner to see if she is manageable on a leash for you or if she drags you all over. Let your 4 year old play with her to see if she is too rough.

I have always loved having 2, they do tire each other out, I sit out in the yard every morning and evening and read and watch the dogs play. I find the worst part about 2 is that if you want to take one somewhere you almost have to take both which can be a chore, or leave one home broken hearted.

Good luck on your decision! I hope she ends up somewhere that she can get the love, training and exercise she needs.


----------



## r4kidz (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, after talking w/ her owner again, the lady has decided she would rather place her in a home w/o cats. So, I guess we won't be meeting her.  That's okay. Probably best for our cats anyway.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

thats a shame... i hope she finds a good home


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

r4kidz said:


> Well, after talking w/ her owner again, the lady has decided she would rather place her in a home w/o cats. So, I guess we won't be meeting her.  That's okay. Probably best for our cats anyway.


It is probably best for your cats. Could you give her contact info for the Golden rescues in your area and suggest she contact them to help find her a new home? You can fiind them on the national list below.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## r4kidz (Jun 22, 2012)

She had several people interested in her. Hoping she finds a loving home willing to give her the time, attention and training she needs; and that she doesn't end up in a shelter or back on Craigslist.


----------



## r4kidz (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, she's back on Craigslist today.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Will you try to get her again? Sorry, I just remembered cats are an issue. Did you give her owners contact for Golden Rescue?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Is it the original owners listing her again or the people who took her? I would email theM again and let them know you are still interested.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*R4kidz*

R4kidz

Can you contact the lady again and send her the Golden Ret. Rescues, so she can contact them, so she doesn't end up in a shelter.
What state are you in?
Here are the Golden Ret. Rescues

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## r4kidz (Jun 22, 2012)

It was the same listing, so the same owner. I contacted GR rescue in my area. They made contact with her and she says the dog has now been re-homed. The listing is still up. If it's still there tomorrow, we will check on her again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*r4kdz*

r4kdz

Thanks!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

How much was she asking for the GR?


----------



## r4kidz (Jun 22, 2012)

She told me that she would like $150-$200 to cover spay and vaccines. She said she paid $300 for her and bought her out of the newspaper.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

R4kidz,

Thank you for following up on this girl.


----------

